# New tool!!!



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I belong to a product test team. Companies send me their new products/tools, and I test drive them and review them. Most of the stuff I get is crap. I recently received a new sanding tool from a company called Radius 360. Test drove the tool all this week. All I can say is it kicks a$$. Only drawback is it won't hold screens, but they told me they are working on that. Check out the link below, I believe it is worth every penny.

Radius 360


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I've seen those advertised in All-Wall circular in Walls & Ceilings Mag. It's a trade mag for the drywall & plaster trade, offers free subscriptions to all contractors, alot of ads in it, but some very interesting and pertinent articles as well. If you're interested go to www.wconline.com to sign up. What I want to know Prowall, is how you got on the list as a tool tester? That sounds like a very cool deal. Want to share any info on that?


----------



## FLATHEAD (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey, what is the deal on bein a tool tester? Thanks for info on the sander, I was thinkin bout gettin one.


----------

